# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  قاعات مطار الملكة علياء تغص بمستقبلي قويدر ...!!! ((دعوة للنقاش))

## N_tarawneh

*قاعات مطار الملكة علياء تغص بمستقبلي قويدر ...!!! 

 ومتخصصون يطالبون بوقف هدر طاقات الشباب ...!!!*





[2008-05-24] 
عمون ـ فايز الفايز ـ في مشهد لم يتوقعه حتى أبطال حروب الاستقلال والتحرير ، غصت قاعات الاستقبال في مطار الملكة علياء الدولي قبل قليل بمئات المستقبلين للشاب الاردني محمد قويدر الذي خسر في منافسات برنامج \" ستار اكاديمي \" الذي أثار جدلا واسعا في أوساط المختصين بالشؤون التربوية والاجتماعية والشبابية .

وكان قويدر قد خرج بصحبة العديد من المنافسين من البرنامج بعد فوز الشاب التونسي \"نادر \" ليلة البارحة الجمعة ، حيث جاء في المركز الثاني ليحل اللبناني \"سعد\" ثالثا ، وكان الآلاف من المواطنين الاردنيين قد تجمهروا في عدد من الأماكن بعمان ليلة أمس الجمعة لمتابعة الحلقة الأخيرة من البرنامج بعد أن صوتوا بمئات الآلاف من الرسائل القصيرة عبر الهواتف الخليوية ، وكانت احدى شركات الاتصالات الخليوية قد اعلنت عبر رسائل خاصة لمشتركيها إنها تستقبل رسائل التصويت لقويدر بسعر الرسالة 600 فلس .
وعودا لحيثيات الاستقبال في المطار فقد شارك قويدر المستقبلين لمدة ثلاث دقائق فقط ، قبل أن يخرج برفقة مرافقيه بسرعة الى السيارة التي أقلته الآن الى عمان ، ولا يزال العديد من المستقبلين عالقين وسط الأزمة التي تسببوا بها في أروقة المطار .

وكان برنامج ستار اكاديمي قد واجه عاصفة نقد لم تهدأ حتى الآن في العالم العربي ، وصفته بأنه يروج الى إنحلال في الحالة الأجتماعية ، واصول التربية القويمة ، خاصة إنه يستهدف فئة المراهقين والشباب العرب .

وعلق خبير اقتصادي على مسألة تصويت الشباب الأردني في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية المتردية بالقول :
إن مسألة التصويت عبر الرسائل القصيرة هي استنزاف لطاقات وأموال الشعب الاردني ، خاصة إن عملية التصويت تستهدف فئة بريئة وهي الشباب الذين يلهثون وراء الأضواء الاعلامية ، خاصة إن عملية التصويت في هكذا برنامج لا تقوم على أسس علمية واضحة ، وجلّ الأموال نتيجة التصويت تذهب الى منظمي البرنامج و شركات الاتصالات في البلدين ، وهذا يعتبر ضربا من الإحتيال المشروع ، عبر امتصاص أموال الشباب القليلة جدا والعائدة من رواتب ومصاريف شهرية ، في الوقت الذي يعاني الاقتصاد الاردني من تراجع في القوة الشرائية ، وتضخم زاد على 11% وشح طال جيوب الفئة الأكبر من شرائح المجتمع الاردني .
وطالب مختصون بالعمل على تثقيف فئة الشباب بوقف هدر طاقاتهم والتركيز على القضايا الأهم، وإعادة التفكير في أساليب التعامل المالي مع أوضاعهم الحياتية وتغليب المصلحة المنزلية على مثل هذه الدعوات التي تخصصت بها برامج فضائية تهدف الى الربح السريع من خلال دغدغة عواطف المشاهدين عبر برامج المسابقات بكافة أشكالها ، والضرب على وتر الإقليمية في مجتمع عربي يعاني من البطالة والفقر .

وبثت قناة \" نورمينا \" الفضائية فعاليات استقبال قويدر في المطار واجرت مجموعة كبيرة من المقابلات مع المستقبلين الفرحين بعودة الشاب قويدر .
***الصورة التقطت لعشرات المستقبلين لقويدر في مطار الملكة علياء الدولي (خاصة) ب "عمون".
*دعوة للنقاش إنْ أردتم ...!!!؟؟؟*

نقلا ً عن عمون نيوز ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *قاعات مطار الملكة علياء تغص بمستقبلي قويدر ...!!! 
> 
>  ومتخصصون يطالبون بوقف هدر طاقات الشباب ...!!!*


ليش هوه اميت جاي؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ليش هوه اميت جاي؟؟


أمس العصر ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*والله لو انه محرر القدس ما كان استقبلوه... يا جماعه انا مش ضد شخصية الشب... لكن البرنامج عم ببني افكار في اذهان الاطفال وهاي الافكار والله فاسده,, يعني لو انه برنامج سوبر ستار كان بكون الوضع غير. 

صحيح قويدر بتمتع بصوت جبلي وحس غنائي قوي جدا.. لكن هذه المبالغه التي تصل لخلاف ومشاجره بين شب واخر على اختلاف بالرأي على قضية ستار اكاديمي و مشروعيتها.

اذا كنتم مع فكرة هذا البرنامج,, اذا لازم نكون معه بكل زواياه... يعني انا بشوف انه الشباب هناك ما بقصرو مع البنات.. الي بمسك ايدها والي بحضنها والي مش عارف شو...هاي الافكار الامريكيه عم تدخل على فكرا الاطفال بحيث يراها بعد حين طبيعي وجزء من دينه.

يعني اي بنت\شب بأيدو البرنامج معناته بأيدو كل الممارسات الي بصير جوا وهاي اكيد رح نشوفها بالجامعات كونه فيه اختلاط.

برجع وبقول... تجريح شخصي ما فيه.. ومش هدفنا.. *

----------


## sam7jon

له يا عمار لا تكون متزمت ,الشباب و البنات بستار اكادمي و من غيره مش مقصرين ببعض (حتى بباصات الحصن) ,بعدين انت كيف بتعرف الاشياء كلها عن ستار اكادمي على اساس ما بتابعه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> له يا عمار لا تكون متزمت ,الشباب و البنات بستار اكادمي و من غيره مش مقصرين ببعض (حتى بباصات الحصن) ,بعدين انت كيف بتعرف الاشياء كلها عن ستار اكادمي على اساس ما بتابعه


يعني كيف بدك اوخذ موقف منه و اوخذ رأي عنه من غير ما اشوف ولو جزء من حلقه.. يعني حتى اكون فكره عنه لازم اشوفه . ولا بدك اكون خارق واضرب بالمندل؟؟؟

والسؤال موجه الك نفسه,, انته عارف شز بصير.. طيب كيف؟؟؟

واترك الحصن على جنب..

----------


## احساس المطر

استقبلوه كمغني اردني مثل الاردن وكان لابس العلم الاردني وهوه بيغني وعنده اغاني وطنيه وتامرو عليه وخسر لانه صار تزوير ولازم نكون معه شي عفوي من المعجبين

----------


## ajluni top

يا جماعة الخير اكلتوا  راسنا بالهمصدي

اي والله لو بده يطعمينا خبز مش هيك
انا جاي بعد شهرين بدي اشوف المطار كيف بده يزدحم باستقبالي
كلكم تعالوا ماشي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا جماعة الخير اكلتوا  راسنا بالهمصدي
> 
> اي والله لو بده يطعمينا خبز مش هيك
> انا جاي بعد شهرين بدي اشوف المطار كيف بده يزدحم باستقبالي
> كلكم تعالوا ماشي


بدك اطالع مع قويدر؟ لا والله ما حزرت :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

> بدك اطالع مع قويدر؟ لا والله ما حزرت




يا زمه اسكت هو باقي نبي؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا زمه اسكت هو باقي نبي؟


فشر مليووووووووووووووون فشر يكون نبي... بس انا يا عجلوني من باب التخويث

----------


## ajluni top

> فشر مليووووووووووووووون فشر يكون نبي... بس انا يا عجلوني من باب التخويث


بدك الصحيح انا ما بتابع هالبرنامج ولا عمري تابعته
بس يا اخي خلص قناعه انه اشي فارط
و شغل طنطات و قلة حيا
بعدين انا شفت اله مقاطع عاليوتيوب اشي بخزي

----------


## ashrafwater

للاسف  نحن وين والامة العربية فين . نستقبل احد مزامير الشبطان والله لو طلب من احدنا ان بقف في الصلاة 10 دقائق يناجي ربه لضجر وتضايق . اين نحن يا امة العرب اين غيرتنا علي اسلامنا اين النشامي . صار النجم الان هو الذي يبحث عن المعاصي .والذي يخاف الله متخلف . هذا هو الزمان الذي يلغنا عنه رسول الله . فحذاري من سخط الله علينا ارجعو الي دينكم قبل ان يحل علينا العذاب من الله

----------


## sam7jon

مش فاهم عليك يا عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مش فاهم عليك يا عمار


*شو مش فاهم؟؟ انا حكيت اشي مش مفهوم؟؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مش فاهم عليك يا عمار


عمار بحكي ، المحادين حارثين أرض الفجّ ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> عمار بحكي ، المحادين حارثين أرض الفجّ ...



ضرور يانك وضحت حتى نفهم  :Cry2:

----------


## ajluni top

> عمار بحكي ، المحادين حارثين أرض الفجّ ...


يا بي

الوطاة الشرقية مطوبينها باسم زهيه
عاد البقيات هناك كويسات مثل الزبده

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*والله منا فاهم اشي..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا بي
> 
> الوطاة الشرقية مطوبينها باسم زهيه
> عاد البقيات هناك كويسات مثل الزبده


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ما حدا بفهمني في المنتدى إلا انت وحسان يا عجلوني ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ما حدا بفهمني في المنتدى إلا انت وحسان يا عجلوني ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

> ما حدا بفهمني في المنتدى إلا انت وحسان يا عجلوني ...


افا عليك يا زمه ولاد قرى حرثنا وقلعنا

لذا اعزائي المستمعين الكرام 
على صوت البوم و الواويات نفز من الفراش من الصبح سروه
و نكرع كاسة النسكافيه مح حليب المعزه
ومعكم نبلش المشوار

----------


## N_tarawneh

> افا عليك يا زمه ولاد قرى حرثنا وقلعنا
> 
> لذا اعزائي المستمعين الكرام 
> على صوت البوم و الواويات نفز من الفراش من الصبح سروه
> و نكرع كاسة النسكافيه مح حليب المعزه
> ومعكم نبلش المشوار


عفـّــــــــيه ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

> عفـّــــــــيه ...


جفيني معاك
والله القيظ خزوقنا هون

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> افا عليك يا زمه ولاد قرى حرثنا وقلعنا
> 
> لذا اعزائي المستمعين الكرام 
> على صوت البوم و الواويات نفز من الفراش من الصبح سروه
> و نكرع كاسة النسكافيه مح حليب المعزه
> ومعكم نبلش المشوار


هههههههه حلو ..
كلامك مفهوم عجلوني... محنا كلنا ولاد قرى يا صديقي..

----------


## N_tarawneh

> جفيني معاك
> والله القيظ خزوقنا هون


يخزي العين عنك ...

فلاح إبن فلاح مثل حالاتي ...

----------


## ajluni top

> يخزي العين عنك ...
> 
> فلاح إبن فلاح مثل حالاتي ...


والنعم منك
انا جامع الثنتين فلاح وبدوي
بدوي بشكلي وفلاح بطبعي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والنعم منك
> انا جامع الثنتين فلاح وبدوي
> بدوي بشكلي وفلاح بطبعي


والنعم منك يا طيب ...

----------


## ajluni top

جبتلك هدية يا نادر

هذا شريط سواه واحد من اربد بال 95
اسمع وحشش بس الصوت شوي مش بزياده
شوف اللهجه والتنكيت

هون

----------


## N_tarawneh

> جبتلك هدية يا نادر
> 
> هذا شريط سواه واحد من اربد بال 95
> اسمع وحشش بس الصوت شوي مش بزياده
> شوف اللهجه والتنكيت
> 
> هون


مشكور يا صديقي ...

جاري التحميل ...

----------


## ajluni top

> هههههههه حلو ..
> كلامك مفهوم عجلوني... محنا كلنا ولاد قرى يا صديقي..


على راسي ابو القسايمة
والنعم فيك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> على راسي ابو القسايمة
> والنعم فيك


 وفيك ..تحياتي حب :SnipeR (69):

----------


## ساره

هالشيكي اكيد كان لازم يصير مو موضوع حرر القدس ولا انه رح يغير حياتنا ، يعني ما ظل مكان ولا فسحه لنسمع اغنيه حلوه ولا لنشجع مغني اردني ببرنامج كبير (( حتى لو مو عاجب ناس كتير ما بنقدر ننكر انه برنامج كبير وكل الوطن العربي متابعه )) وهالشب بمثل الاردن ومثل الاردن بطريقه حلوه وبترفع الراس واغلبكم ما شاف البرنامج حتى يحكم عليه وعلى يالي عمله محمد ، محمد هوه السوبر ستار الاردني ونجم اردني وعربي كبير ورح يكون اله اسم كبير  ومتل ما حكت حلا انه  عنده اغاني وطنيه ولما وقف الجميع مع ديانا كرزون ديانا مو احسن منه ولا بيوم رح تكون احسن منه وما قدمت للاغنيه الاردنيه الشي المناسب ولا الشي يالي قدمه قويدر ..المطرب الاردني الكبير عمر العبداللات نجمنا الكبير شي  ومحمد ما بنافسه ولا بيطلعله ينافسه هوه عم بيغني بستايل ثاني مختلف 180 درجه وفيه طوني قطان نفس الشي ، هاي مقدمه زغيره لسؤال مهم ..ليه بتحاربو او بتكرهو محمد بالوقت يالي انتو يالي ضروري تكونو معه ..شي طبيعي ناس تكون في المطار ..ولو ما كان محمد منيح وبيستاهل ما استنوه وانا شخصيا لو كنت بعرف متى رح يجي والله كان روحت والموضوع حريه شخصيه بالنهايه وشكرا للجميع

----------


## احساس المطر

> هالشيكي اكيد كان لازم يصير مو موضوع حرر القدس ولا انه رح يغير حياتنا ، يعني ما ظل مكان ولا فسحه لنسمع اغنيه حلوه ولا لنشجع مغني اردني ببرنامج كبير (( حتى لو مو عاجب ناس كتير ما بنقدر ننكر انه برنامج كبير وكل الوطن العربي متابعه )) وهالشب بمثل الاردن ومثل الاردن بطريقه حلوه وبترفع الراس واغلبكم ما شاف البرنامج حتى يحكم عليه وعلى يالي عمله محمد ، محمد هوه السوبر ستار الاردني ونجم اردني وعربي كبير ورح يكون اله اسم كبير  ومتل ما حكت حلا انه  عنده اغاني وطنيه ولما وقف الجميع مع ديانا كرزون ديانا مو احسن منه ولا بيوم رح تكون احسن منه وما قدمت للاغنيه الاردنيه الشي المناسب ولا الشي يالي قدمه قويدر ..المطرب الاردني الكبير عمر العبداللات نجمنا الكبير شي  ومحمد ما بنافسه ولا بيطلعله ينافسه هوه عم بيغني بستايل ثاني مختلف 180 درجه وفيه طوني قطان نفس الشي ، هاي مقدمه زغيره لسؤال مهم ..ليه بتحاربو او بتكرهو محمد بالوقت يالي انتو يالي ضروري تكونو معه ..شي طبيعي ناس تكون في المطار ..ولو ما كان محمد منيح وبيستاهل ما استنوه وانا شخصيا لو كنت بعرف متى رح يجي والله كان روحت والموضوع حريه شخصيه بالنهايه وشكرا للجميع



كلامك جواهر ساره وانا معك بكل شي كتبتيه  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## ajluni top

> هالشيكي اكيد كان لازم يصير مو موضوع حرر القدس ولا انه رح يغير حياتنا ، يعني ما ظل مكان ولا فسحه لنسمع اغنيه حلوه ولا لنشجع مغني اردني ببرنامج كبير (( حتى لو مو عاجب ناس كتير ما بنقدر ننكر انه برنامج كبير وكل الوطن العربي متابعه )) وهالشب بمثل الاردن ومثل الاردن بطريقه حلوه وبترفع الراس واغلبكم ما شاف البرنامج حتى يحكم عليه وعلى يالي عمله محمد ، محمد هوه السوبر ستار الاردني ونجم اردني وعربي كبير ورح يكون اله اسم كبير  ومتل ما حكت حلا انه  عنده اغاني وطنيه ولما وقف الجميع مع ديانا كرزون ديانا مو احسن منه ولا بيوم رح تكون احسن منه وما قدمت للاغنيه الاردنيه الشي المناسب ولا الشي يالي قدمه قويدر ..المطرب الاردني الكبير عمر العبداللات نجمنا الكبير شي  ومحمد ما بنافسه ولا بيطلعله ينافسه هوه عم بيغني بستايل ثاني مختلف 180 درجه وفيه طوني قطان نفس الشي ، هاي مقدمه زغيره لسؤال مهم ..ليه بتحاربو او بتكرهو محمد بالوقت يالي انتو يالي ضروري تكونو معه ..شي طبيعي ناس تكون في المطار ..ولو ما كان محمد منيح وبيستاهل ما استنوه وانا شخصيا لو كنت بعرف متى رح يجي والله كان روحت والموضوع حريه شخصيه بالنهايه وشكرا للجميع




 :Icon5:  

وينك يا قويدر
يعني انا اذا وقفت معه شو الي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هالشيكي اكيد كان لازم يصير مو موضوع حرر القدس ولا انه رح يغير حياتنا ، يعني ما ظل مكان ولا فسحه لنسمع اغنيه حلوه ولا لنشجع مغني اردني ببرنامج كبير (( حتى لو مو عاجب ناس كتير ما بنقدر ننكر انه برنامج كبير وكل الوطن العربي متابعه )) وهالشب بمثل الاردن ومثل الاردن بطريقه حلوه وبترفع الراس واغلبكم ما شاف البرنامج حتى يحكم عليه وعلى يالي عمله محمد ، محمد هوه السوبر ستار الاردني ونجم اردني وعربي كبير ورح يكون اله اسم كبير  ومتل ما حكت حلا انه  عنده اغاني وطنيه ولما وقف الجميع مع ديانا كرزون ديانا مو احسن منه ولا بيوم رح تكون احسن منه وما قدمت للاغنيه الاردنيه الشي المناسب ولا الشي يالي قدمه قويدر ..المطرب الاردني الكبير عمر العبداللات نجمنا الكبير شي  ومحمد ما بنافسه ولا بيطلعله ينافسه هوه عم بيغني بستايل ثاني مختلف 180 درجه وفيه طوني قطان نفس الشي ، هاي مقدمه زغيره لسؤال مهم ..ليه بتحاربو او بتكرهو محمد بالوقت يالي انتو يالي ضروري تكونو معه ..شي طبيعي ناس تكون في المطار ..ولو ما كان محمد منيح وبيستاهل ما استنوه وانا شخصيا لو كنت بعرف متى رح يجي والله كان روحت والموضوع حريه شخصيه بالنهايه وشكرا للجميع


الغالية والعزيزة المهذبة ساره ...

يجب أن تعلمي أختي العزيزة بأننا لا ننكر على محمد قويدر فنه ، بالعكس نحن في الاردن من الواجب علينا دعم الفنان الأردني ، وأنا أقصد هُنا الفنان الأردني الذي يسعى لإنجاز أغنية أردنية لتحتل مساحة نفرح بها فوق المحيط الغنائي العربي ، ولكن خلافنا ووجهة نظرنا هو بشأن الظاهرة التي تخلّقَ من خلالها محمد قويدر وديانا كرزون ، في الوقت الذي بات فيه من الواجب على مؤسساتنا الإعلامية هي التي تسعى لإنجاز وتسويق فنان أردني ، لا برنامج تجاري من خلال ستار أكاديمي والذي أصبح فيه طرف المعادله الإستثمارية جيوب المواطن الأردني والذي بات يعاني الأمرّين لسوء حاله الإقتصادي ، فستار أكاديمي هي فكرة تجارية معوّلمه بحته وراس مالها الـ SMS، فليس بالشيء الكبير والعظيم سوى تمكن محمد قويدر من النجاح أو غيره بالنسبة للقائمين على البرنامج والذي أصبحنا نهلل له وبكل هيستريه وجنون ، أكرر للمرة الآخيرة خلافنا ووجهة نظرنا جاءت بسبب النهج والاسلوب وما تبعه من سطحيه في التعامل مع هكذا حدث رغم معاناتنا ...

----------


## ساره

> الغالية والعزيزة المهذبة ساره ...
> 
> يجب أن تعلمي أختي العزيزة بأننا لا ننكر على محمد قويدر فنه ، بالعكس نحن في الاردن من الواجب علينا دعم الفنان الأردني ، وأنا أقصد هُنا الفنان الأردني الذي يسعى لإنجاز أغنية أردنية لتحتل مساحة نفرح بها فوق المحيط الغنائي العربي ، ولكن خلافنا ووجهة نظرنا هو بشأن الظاهرة التي تخلّقَ من خلالها محمد قويدر وديانا كرزون ، في الوقت الذي بات فيه من الواجب على مؤسساتنا الإعلامية هي التي تسعى لإنجاز وتسويق فنان أردني ، لا برنامج تجاري من خلال ستار أكاديمي والذي أصبح فيه طرف المعادله الإستثمارية جيوب المواطن الأردني والذي بات يعاني الأمرّين لسوء حاله الإقتصادي ، فستار أكاديمي هي فكرة تجارية معوّلمه بحته وراس مالها الـ SMS، فليس بالشيء الكبير والعظيم سوى تمكن محمد قويدر من النجاح أو غيره بالنسبة للقائمين على البرنامج والذي أصبحنا نهلل له وبكل هيستريه وجنون ، أكرر للمرة الآخيرة خلافنا ووجهة نظرنا جاءت بسبب النهج والاسلوب وما تبعه من سطحيه في التعامل مع هكذا حدث رغم معاناتنا ...


شكرا الك نادر على كلامك الرائع  ويالي لما اسمعه ما بقدر ارد عليه ..وانا وانته تناقشنا بهالموضوع قبل هيك وانا حكيتلك رأي بصراحه كبيره لدرجه انه ندمت  :Bl (25):  وانته عارف ليه ..

  شكرا الك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ومع احترامي لرايكم عن قويدر  ولكن هذه سخافات لا تحتاج الي النقاش اكثر من ذلك ولا نعطي حجم لهذا الموضوع ولكن الله يعينكم علي عقولكم .


أخي العزيز أشرف ...

يجب أن تعلم بأن الهدف من طرح الموضوع لم يأتي من أجل إعتباره باروميتر قياس لمدى نضج عقولنا ، ومن الواجب أن تعلم أيضا ً بأن غالبية الأعضاء هُنا نثق بعقولهم كُل الثقه بغض النظر عن إهتماماتهم ، فالإهتمام يا صديقي هو عباره عن سلوك ، ومن واجبنا هُنا ان نناقش المسألة ما بين مؤيد ومعارض لعل وعسى أن نتوصل إلى نتائج مقنعه لكلا الطرفين ، فلنبتعد عن الجزم المطلق بشأن أي مسألة ولنفتح باب الحوار الحر على مصراعيه كونه أسّلم ...

تقبل تحياتي ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الغالية والعزيزة المهذبة ساره ...
> 
> يجب أن تعلمي أختي العزيزة بأننا لا ننكر على محمد قويدر فنه ، بالعكس نحن في الاردن من الواجب علينا دعم الفنان الأردني ، وأنا أقصد هُنا الفنان الأردني الذي يسعى لإنجاز أغنية أردنية لتحتل مساحة نفرح بها فوق المحيط الغنائي العربي ، ولكن خلافنا ووجهة نظرنا هو بشأن الظاهرة التي تخلّقَ من خلالها محمد قويدر وديانا كرزون ، في الوقت الذي بات فيه من الواجب على مؤسساتنا الإعلامية هي التي تسعى لإنجاز وتسويق فنان أردني ، لا برنامج تجاري من خلال ستار أكاديمي والذي أصبح فيه طرف المعادله الإستثمارية جيوب المواطن الأردني والذي بات يعاني الأمرّين لسوء حاله الإقتصادي ، فستار أكاديمي هي فكرة تجارية معوّلمه بحته وراس مالها الـ SMS، فليس بالشيء الكبير والعظيم سوى تمكن محمد قويدر من النجاح أو غيره بالنسبة للقائمين على البرنامج والذي أصبحنا نهلل له وبكل هيستريه وجنون ، أكرر للمرة الآخيرة خلافنا ووجهة نظرنا جاءت بسبب النهج والاسلوب وما تبعه من سطحيه في التعامل مع هكذا حدث رغم معاناتنا ...



انا اوافقك تماما اخي نادر 

لكن الاهم اللذي يجعلنا رافضين لستار اكاديمي هو المشكله الفكريه و الاجتماعيه التي يحققها 
وانا اعتقد اننا تكلمنا عن هذه المشكله كثيرا فلا اريد ان اعيد و ازيد لكن وكلامي موجه لكي ساره وحلا :

هل انتي متفقه مع النتائج التاليه لستار اكاديمي ( على سبيل المثال لا الحصر) 

1 طفل عربي يبلغ من العمر 11سنوات مقتنع تماما بان الاختلاط الاباحي بين الذكور و الاناث هو شيء صحيح وقد وصل الى مرحله من الاقتناع بحيث انه سوف يستغرب اذا ناقشه احد بالموضوع لان الموضوع محسوم الان بالنسبه لديه لان محمد قويدر بالنسبه له هو مثل للاخلاق و القيم

2 فتاه عربيه تبلغ من العمر 16 عام لم يعد لديها حلم او هدف بالحياه الا ان تكون مثل "ميرهان" او "ضياء" مما يتعارض - عاده - مع المجتمع و قيمه و ثوابته مما يتسبب للفتاه بالمشاكل الاجتماعيه ( لان الحياه ليست ورديه كما تصورها هذه البرامج ) 

3 طفل مسلم اسمه محمد يبلغ من العمر 7 سنوات اصبحت كلمه مثل " حل عن ربي " كلمه عاديه بالنسبه لديه لانه سمعها كثيرا من فارس احلامه محمد قويدر 

4 شاب يبلغ من العمر 19 عام فارغ فكريا و تاريخيا بشكل تام لانه محشو بعالم ستار اكاديمي و الاضواء و الشهره و النومينيه وووووو 
فهل يختلف معي احد بان هذا الشاب لا يصلح بالن يكون عنصر نهضه بالمجتمع 


هذه بعض الامثله - التي لا استطيع ان احصيها - للمشاكل الفكريه و الثقافيه التي تنتج عن ظاهره ستار اكاديمي ( وانا لا اقصد بها شيء سوى توضيح الفكره ) 
فنحن لسنا ضد الفن و الصوت الجميل و الاغنيه الطربيه الاصيله 
نحن ضد هذا الفكر الفاسد اللذي لا يتماشى و تحديات امتنا الحاليه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا اوافقك تماما اخي نادر 
> 
> لكن الاهم اللذي يجعلنا رافضين لستار اكاديمي هو المشكله الفكريه و الاجتماعيه التي يحققها 
> وانا اعتقد اننا تكلمنا عن هذه المشكله كثيرا فلا اريد ان اعيد و ازيد لكن وكلامي موجه لكي ساره وحلا :
> 
> هل انتي متفقه مع النتائج التاليه لستار اكاديمي ( على سبيل المثال لا الحصر) 
> 
> 1 طفل عربي يبلغ من العمر 11سنوات مقتنع تماما بان الاختلاط الاباحي بين الذكور و الاناث هو شيء صحيح وقد وصل الى مرحله من الاقتناع بحيث انه سوف يستغرب اذا ناقشه احد بالموضوع لان الموضوع محسوم الان بالنسبه لديه لان محمد قويدر بالنسبه له هو مثل للاخلاق و القيم
> 
> ...


*درر يا ابن العم...

احنا مش ضد قويدر..صحيح عنده موهبه وصحيح عنده اعمال وطنيه لكن الفكره الاساسيه بتدور حول البرنامج.. يعني تأكدو تماما لو انه محمد قويدر كان بسوبر ستار كان والله لاتابع البرنامج بلهفه اكثر وبدون استسخاف البرنامج .

وفيه ناس صوتت اله وهيه اصلا مش متابعه البرنامج لمجرد انه اردني ولازم نقف معه... بس عموه احنا ضد البرنامج الي بستحي واحدنا يعمل مع اخته الي بعملوه...

يعني اي بنت مع فكرة ستار اكاديمي ومع الاختلاط بهاي الصوره ومع ووووو معناته هيه بتقبل على اي يشب يمسك ايدها و يحضنها زي شباب ستار اكاديمي.

واي شب مع فكرة البرنامج.. معناته برضا على اخته تكون موجوده في يوم من الايام بستار اكاديمي وتمارس نفس النشاطات وعلى الهواء.

ولا تستغربو اذا الشباب حلقت روسها.. وسحلت بناطيلها( -----) *

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله انا قررت ما ارد حتى اسمع من الكل شو رايهم بالموضوع وبعدين بحكي 
محمد قويدر فنان وما بعتقد حد بسمع صوته وبختلف معي بالهشي بس المشكلة في الجمهور الي بشجعوا  وكانهم هجين وقع بسية تين .
اما بالنسبة لستار اكاديمي لا اعتقد انه في حد بخالف انه برنامج من البرامج الكثيرة الي بتادي الى فساد العقول والدين كمان .

----------


## AMON

_بس بحب احكي انه كل انسان اله وجهت نظر

وانا بالنسبه الي هوه ستار وبكفي انه طول

 ""4 اشهر ما نزل العلم والشماغ الاردني عن كتفه""_



قويدر مان وبس :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  

 :SnipeR (15):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _بس بحب احكي انه كل انسان اله وجهت نظر
> 
> وانا بالنسبه الي هوه ستار وبكفي انه طول
> 
>  ""4 اشهر ما نزل العلم والشماغ الاردني عن كتفه""_
> 
> 
> 
> قويدر مان وبس


*يا لطيف الطف....احنا مش ضده لقويدر مشان الله افهمو والله انا ما بحكي فيزياء*

----------


## ajluni top

> والله انا قررت ما ارد حتى اسمع من الكل شو رايهم بالموضوع وبعدين بحكي 
> محمد قويدر فنان وما بعتقد حد بسمع صوته وبختلف معي بالهشي بس المشكلة في الجمهور الي بشجعوا  وكانهم هجين وقع بسية تين .
> اما بالنسبة لستار اكاديمي لا اعتقد انه في حد بخالف انه برنامج من البرامج الكثيرة الي بتادي الى فساد العقول والدين كمان .


هجين وقع بسية تين

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
معج حق والله

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

انا اساسا ما بتابع استار اكادمي 
ومين هاد قويدر مش مهم وبلاش نضيع جزء من وقتنا عليه (هاد الحكي من وجهة نظري الشخصية ) امانة ما حدا يزعل علي

----------


## العالي عالي

يا جماعة ممكن انو نبطل نحكي عن قويد 

انا شايف انو المنتدى صار عن قويدر 

شو رأيكم نحول اسم المنتدى لمحمد قويدر  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا جماعة ممكن انو نبطل نحكي عن قويد 
> 
> انا شايف انو المنتدى صار عن قويدر 
> 
> شو رأيكم نحول اسم المنتدى لمحمد قويدر


لا يا عالي ، نحنُ لا نتناقش بشأن قويدر بحدّ ذاته ، نحن نناقش الأمر المحيط بقويدر ، يعني نقشانا يهتم بمسألة او بالأحرى ظاهرة ستار أكاديمي وما يرتبط بها من وطنية زائفه أصبحت للبعض وكأن الوطنية وفقا ً لمفهومهم هي أن نصوت ونشجع شخص فنان مثل محمد قويدر ، لعل وعسى أن نصل إلى نتيجة مفادها أن الفن شيء والوطنية ومفهومها شيء آخر بعيد كل البعد عن ستار أكاديمي وما يرافقه من سفه ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا يا عالي ، نحنُ لا نتناقش بشأن قويدر بحدّ ذاته ، نحن نناقش الأمر المحيط بقويدر ، يعني نقشانا يهتم بمسألة او بالأحرى ظاهرة ستار أكاديمي وما يرتبط بها من وطنية زائفه أصبحت للبعض وكأن الوطنية وفقا ً لمفهومهم هي أن نصوت ونشجع شخص فنان مثل محمد قويدر ، لعل وعسى أن نصل إلى نتيجة مفادها أن الفن شيء والوطنية ومفهومها شيء آخر بعيد كل البعد عن ستار أكاديمي وما يرافقه من سفه ...




انا فاهم عليك يا نادر لكن للأسف باقي الاعضاء إلى بهتمو بهيك امور مع احترامي إلهم ما راح يقدرو يفهم عليك لأنهو البرامج هاي مسحت عقولهم وعقول الشباب العربي وتناسو شغلات كتير أهم بالحياة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا فاهم عليك يا نادر لكن للأسف باقي الاعضاء إلى بهتمو بهيك امور مع احترامي إلهم ما راح يقدرو يفهم عليك لأنهو البرامج هاي مسحت عقولهم وعقول الشباب العربي وتناسو شغلات كتير أهم بالحياة


همّ ، ألّزمونا الحجمة يا صديقي ، ومن واجبنا أن نناقشهم بشأن إهتماماتهم لعل وعسى أن نصل إلى نتيجة لربما قد تكون مقنعة للطرفين ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*ههههههههههههه ستار اكاديمي عمل فورمات ونزل الهم وندوز ستار اكاديمي6 بسنخه مدعمه من مايكروسوفت(انتل) *

----------


## العالي عالي

> همّ ، ألّزمونا الحجمة يا صديقي ، ومن واجبنا أن نناقشهم بشأن إهتماماتهم لعل وعسى أن نصل إلى نتيجة لربما قد تكون مقنعة للطرفين ...


الله يجيب إلى فيه الخير  :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

* احنا شعب عاطفي بنتفاعل مع الاحداث بسرعه وعفويه حلوة وبتظهر  للناس احنا شعب بنحب الحياه بجميع مشاكلها وافراحها وبنحب نرفع راسنا فوق وخلينا نفرح شوي*

----------


## akateeb

الله اكبر

----------

